# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Envoi de donnes vers 2 listes Sharepoint diffrentes

## 1nDqMix

Bonjour  tous,

Je sollicite vos connaissances pour m'aider sur la ralisation d'un formulaire sous InfoPath 2010 et surtout sur la faisabilit du principe que je souhaite mettre en oeuvre.

J'aimerais en effet savoir si il est possible de sparer l'envoi de donnes vers 2 listes diffrentes sous Sharepoint. Je m'explique:

Il s'agit d'un formulaire de demandes d'quipements qui comprend:

- des informations gnrales sur la demande (champs de type texte, etc...)
- une liste d'quipements sous forme de tableau extensible pouvant contenir effectivement plusieurs lignes.

L'ide serait de pouvoir envoyer ces infos dans deux listes Sharepoint diffrentes au moment de la soumission du formulaire:

- les informations gnrales vers une liste Sharepoint pour grer la demande en elle mme et voir son avancement gnral (workflow associ).

- les quipements demands dans une autre liste distincte avec galement un workflow spcifique sur chaque quipement.

Le tout videment reli de faon  retrouver les quipements associs  telle ou telle demande. 

Est-il possible de raliser cela avec Infopath 2010 de manire simple? J'ai dj essay (sous 2007) d'implmenter un web service qui ralise l'opration... solution satisfaisante mais trop lourde  mettre en place dans mon cas.

NB: Je prcise que je dbute sous InfoPath 2010 et que je n'ai pour le moment pas commencer l'implmentation du formulaire.

En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos rponses!  ::ccool::

----------


## billout rm

Rebonjour (je t'ai dja rpondu sur ta boite pro il me semble!!!),

Une vision pourrait tre aussi de dposer dans la bibliothque des demandes uniquement. Ensuite un workflow WF par exemple se charge de faire tout ce que tu veux derrire ( tu peux accder  ton xml trs simplement).
C'est simple et efficace.

De plus a ne t'oblige pas  insrer du code manag dans ton infopath si tu ne souhaites pas puisque l'intelligence se retrouvera dans ton workflow.
Les quipements seront dports dans ta bibliothque des quipements par le workflow.

Ensuite selon ton besoin, tu peux travailler avec un seul formulaire ou 2 formulaires.

Le top serait de faire un formulaire spcifique aux equipements qui serait rempli directement pas le workflow.

Dans le workflow, tu slectionnera chacun de tes quipements dans le formulaire de demande et tu dplacera les donnes dans  autant d'instance de formulaire Equipement que tu enregistreras dans la bibliothque ddi aux quipements.

Je me suis peut-tre emball, je sais pas si c'est trs clair.
N'hsites pas si tu as des questions.

Cordialement.

----------


## 1nDqMix

Merci pour ta rponse !

Effectivement tu m'avais dj rpondu sur mon adresse perso :p

Toutefois, il y'a quelques points que je n'ai pas compltement saisi:




> Ensuite selon ton besoin, tu peux travailler avec un seul formulaire ou 2 formulaires.
> 
> Le top serait de faire un formulaire spcifique aux equipements *qui serait rempli directement pas le workflow.*
> 
> Dans le workflow, tu slectionnera chacun de tes quipements dans le formulaire de demande et tu dplacera les donnes dans autant d'instance de formulaire Equipement que tu enregistreras dans la bibliothque ddi aux quipements.


C'est  dire que j'aurais un formulaire pour chaque ligne correspondant  un quipement qui crit dans la mme liste  chaque envoi? Sachant qu'un quipement possde seulement 1 champ slectionnable par l'utilisateur, le reste tant des valeurs calcules, a risque de faire un peu lourd.

Pour la premire solution avec un workflow qui traite en aval les infos du xml et qui les dispatch dans les listes qui vont bien me parit tre une solution intressante. En plus si tu dis que c'est simple :p. Cela ncessite beaucoup de dveloppement?

----------


## billout rm

Ah oui en effet, s'il n'y a qu'un seul champ pour l'quipement, cela ne vaut pas le coup de faire 2 formulaires.

Donc le top c'est que ton workflow aille dispatcher tes quipements dans une liste (en les rattachant tout de mme  la demande pour retrouver facilement le parent).
Le tps de dveloppement d'un tel workflow est trs rapide. Il suffit d'aller lire dans le xml et de crer un item de lsite par ligne de ta section extensible. Je penses que c'est largement jouable.

Aprs je ne connais pas le fonctionnel donc je ne peux pas te donner d'estimation fine.

Cdlt.

----------


## 1nDqMix

Ok merci pour ton avis  ::ccool:: 

Etant donn que tout serait gr par le workflow, il n'y a donc pas de contraintes que a soit avec un client lourd Infopath ou Form Services?

----------


## billout rm

Aucune contrainte quand au type de ton formulaire.
Le workflow sera pluggu sur la liste sharepoint et attendra que l'item arrive dans la bibliothque.

----------

